# What does S-Rocker do?



## jgsqueak (Mar 9, 2010)

If you are riding powder, the rocker in the nose helps lift the board back to the surface and the camber in the tail faltens the board out so that you maintain speed. If you have full rocker (tip and tail) the there is no counter pressure in the tail when the nose lifts, the board keeps rising and the tail drops creating drag...think of a old school roller blade break. It is not a huge hinderance (the full rocker that is) but if you are in powder a lot than S-Rocker (or any rocker in the nose and camber in the tail) is worth it.


----------



## Phenix_Rider (Dec 24, 2008)

S-rocker saves legs :laugh:
That big nose floats really well in powder. The R/C combination and the flex make it handle moguls better.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

jgsqueak said:


> If you are riding powder, the rocker in the nose helps lift the board back to the surface and the camber in the tail faltens the board out so that you maintain speed. If you have full rocker (tip and tail) the there is no counter pressure in the tail when the nose lifts, the board keeps rising and the tail drops creating drag...think of a old school roller blade break. It is not a huge hinderance (the full rocker that is) but if you are in powder a lot than S-Rocker (or any rocker in the nose and camber in the tail) is worth it.


Oh so if you're on a plain rocker and are going at really high speeds, will your lead foot rise a lot higher? Perhaps making you like "skip" on the snow?


----------



## Mr. Polonia (Apr 5, 2009)

the s-rocker is on burtons fish and malolo boards as was stated in the video. both of these boards have a taper to them. The taper at the tail is what sinks it in pow and simultaneously raises the nose causing float and less rear leg strain.

NOw they have the S-rocker which pretty much gives you the same advantage of having a tapered cambered powder board, but at the same time, the R/C combo will also help out on hard pack and groomers.


----------



## kevv (Jan 31, 2008)

*how to mount?*

Does anyone know how you can mount a S-rocker on a wall?
I'd like to mount my snowboard on my wall. I mounted my other board (which is a camber) with these Rixon wallmounts. But I'am not sure if you can mount a Vrocker with them as well? Does anyone knows how to mount a S-rocker?


----------

